# Overclocking problems please help



## funnyman953 (May 3, 2009)

Hello everyone im having trouble overclocking my cpu these are my specs

intel core 2 duo E8400 @ 3.ghz and i want to overclock it to about 3.5 to 3.9 ghz
GeForce 9400gt super
4 GB of RAM
680i motherboard by ABIT
my Bios version is Pheonix - awardBios v6.00PG
my OS is Windows Vista ultimate
and i have Direct X10

when i overclock it my multiplyer is 9.0 and i turn my front side bus to 450
and i put my voltage to about 1.4450 and after i do that after the post screen it comes up with this thing saying Warining! computer is now in safe mode please reset the CPU or resetting the RAM frequencey and its something like that, ive tried everything from changing the frequency of the RAM to changing the voltages on the CPU and RAM i need help badly and its really annoying so help will be much apprieciated thanks

Tim :smile:


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

What power supply are you using? Brand, model, wattage.

Are you using the stock Intel cooler or an aftermarket one? If so, which one?

Are you increasing those settings slowly, or just skipping straight to them?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I think 1.4 is too much for the e8400 I have it at 1.18 @ 3.91GHz. It could be an issue with the 680i not liking something those nvidia boards have never been that good at overclocking.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Well, first off, trying to change from 333 to 450 in one jump just doesn't work. You need to sneak up on it, and you may not ever get to 450. Overclocking isn't a one minute deal, change a few settings and off you go type of thing. It takes time and patience, and a little research usually helps, flailing away blindly in the bios isn't a good approach.


----------



## funnyman953 (May 3, 2009)

grimx133 said:


> Well, first off, trying to change from 333 to 450 in one jump just doesn't work. You need to sneak up on it, and you may not ever get to 450. Overclocking isn't a one minute deal, change a few settings and off you go type of thing. It takes time and patience, and a little research usually helps, flailing away blindly in the bios isn't a good approach.


----------



## funnyman953 (May 3, 2009)

sorry so if i went up like 50 each time would that help?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

You should go up in 10 or 20s and see if it boots into windows each time. If you go in big leaps you have more chance of something failing.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Overclocking isn't a ten minute experience. As greenbrucelee said, you need to increase the FSB ten at a time, maybe twenty when you're still below ~400. For the time being, make sure your RAM speed never goes above its rated speed. You'll probably have to decrease the RAM speed every few increases in FSB. Keep the DIMM voltage at what the manufacturer recommends for your chip. Reboot after each increase in FSB to let the changes take effect. When you start failing to boot *slowly* increase the voltage, by about a sixteenth or eighth of a volt at a time, and see if it boots. With your CPU don't go over ~1.365V or you risk damaging the CPU Once you reach the highest point you can boot at you need to run Prime95 (with nothing else running, except maybe a web browser and/or temperature monitoring program). Prime95 needs to run at least an hour to ensure minimum stability, and six to eight hours to make sure you're as stable as a rock. If you fail Prime95, go back to BIOS and if you're under the maximum try increasing the voltage again. If you can't get stable at that point, back off the FSB by ~5-10 and try again.

Overclocking should take about an hour or two, followed by a long period of stress testing, then possibly more tweaking. Patience is the key word.


----------



## funnyman953 (May 3, 2009)

hey thanks for all your help guys yeah but my fsb speed my minimum is 400 and my maximum is 3000


----------

